# April SolenTTeers meet



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Any firm dates , I thought there was a thread already about this 

I am prepared for the 8th - Friday and Helen should be up here by 7.30pm


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

You're keen matey 

Come on Jog - whats the plan for April?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guy, I could swear that we had a thread going already... :?

(Bolloxe - there, I said I would swear  )


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Guess its all round to your house then - unless Mark comes up with an alternative plan?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Seem to recall thet Mark AKA Jog is in ther States with Andrea...


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, you seem to have volunteered as his stand in then don't you?

Good man. . . . . .


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jog was on Holiday, think he gets back tomorrow?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Can we please have one during the day :?: :?

Weds nights and most week nights, come to that are bad for me. :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Membership of the TTOC does not award any priveledges Andy :x

But nice try mate


----------



## foggy92 (Jul 26, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Guess its all round to your house then - unless Mark comes up with an alternative plan?


Brown sauce on my bacon sandwich then!!! Get my order in now.

Hi all, sorry been a bit quiet recently, it's been captain chaos here!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Your all welcome to attend the next Guildford meet on Wednesday 13th April from 7.30pm.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Where exactly please for those who havent been before... :wink:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

With your super skills. 8) :roll:

look here
 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=39706

I will be going up from Pompey not sure what time yet it is about a 30-40 min run up A3.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dave, lets cruise up together then ! :wink:

Meet at the same place as last time...when ?

John


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Upto You John

Not sure on my work situation yet . but i think it is a 7.30 ish meet. so meet 6.30 til 7.00.. pick a time between may come straight from work.

will post something on the other Link 
Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

6.45 then, at the gas station / hotel zone.
J


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi John / Dave
Just got back from hols. Sorry if you feel I have neglected my rep duties but i didnt want to take my lap tpo with me this year.
John, we did discuss meeting this friday by PM but I didnt have time to post a thread before leaving for my Hols on 22 march.
In the short term, I would like to meet up with you at the Guildford meet and maybe arrange a Sunday afternoon crusie / meet for later in the month (subject to finer weather).
I am yet to get to my office but assuming things havnt gone T1ts-up, i will see you next week and will expand this thread to get others to attend Vics meet too.
Cheers 
mark


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

mark

good to see your baby face again. :roll: .. hope you had a good break.
must learn how to post pictures on here... :idea:

current plan is to meet at the farlington services 6.45 ish.. though you may come straight from work ?
sunday cruise sounds good.. ending at May fly pub  .

Dave


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

sunday cruise sounds good... keep me posted.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Although I can't quite smell the salty Solent air from Oxford, I'll come down for a Sunday cruise.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Although I can't quite smell the salty Solent air from Oxford, I'll come down for a Sunday cruise.


Says the man that " has car - will travel"

Be nice to see you mate


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sunday would be wicked !

I may not bring the TT though............................I might arrive in, err something else :twisted:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Check this out  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=41561


----------

